# Alexandria, Virginia Anybody Want to have a Meeting?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

I live in the Kingstowne area. I'm sure I could find a spot to have a meeting if I found some people who would come. I'm newly diagnosed w/IBS & Slight Colitis!


----------

